# WR dictionaries audio test



## mkellogg

Hi,

This thread is for the people who are having problems playing the audio in the WordReference dictionaries.

If you are having problems, visit our test page and report your findings.

Thanks for your help in tracking down this problem.

Mike


----------



## pwmeek

UserAgent : Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_7_3) AppleWebKit/535.11 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/17.0.963.79 Safari/535.11
HTML5audio compat : true
Android : false
Did it play?
Link 1: Yes
Link 2: Yes
Link 3: Yes (required me to authorize a plug-in)
Link 4: Yes (may have used the above plug-in)

(tested with Chrome 17.0.963.79)

EDIT: Just noticed "for people having problems"; I haven't been, so if success-reporting is not wanted, delete this.


----------



## redrepartee

Unfortunately, I primarily use Firefox, so that is where I want/need this to work. I tried Chrome just to see what would happen, and there were no problems there. So, how do I get this to work in Firefox?       
 Test Results:       
UserAgent Firefox 21.0  (Windows 7)   
HTML5audio compat : true   
Android : false     
Did it play?      
link 1: No    
link 2: No    
link 3: No sound link    
link 4: No sound link       

 UserAgent Google Chrome 27.0.1453.110 m     
HTML5audio compat : true   
Android : false     
Did it play?      
link 1: yes     
link 2: yes     
link 3: yes     
link 4: yes


----------



## jann

Welcome, Redrepartee.

I'm sorry you're having trouble.  That useragent info is incomplete, which makes me wonder if you're running blocking software of some sort?  I suspect that could cause problems with dictionary audio.  Links 3 and 4 are both javascript based -- do you have javascript enabled?  

I'm not having any problems with dictionary audio in FFox these days, although my system is a little older than yours.


----------



## mkellogg

redrepartee said:


> UserAgent Firefox 21.0  (Windows 7)
> HTML5audio compat : true
> Android : false
> Did it play?
> link 1: No
> link 2: No
> link 3: No sound link
> link 4: No sound link


I think you might have JavaScript disabled in Firefox. Otherwise, it should work.


----------



## Sherlock77

UserAgent : Windows 7; IE 9
HTML5audio compat : ??
Android : ??
Did it play?
Link 1: Yes
Link 2: Not applicable
Link 3: Yes
Link 4: Yes

The sound is still not working.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks Sherlock.  We made a big change in how the audio works and have had very few complaints. We will see what we need to do to get it working with IE9.


----------



## JamesM

IE9 is a pain for many apps.  I'm not surprised it is causing trouble.


----------



## Sherlock77

Hi guys!

Many thanks for your help, it works now! At the moment the only little issue is that if you click on either "US" or "UK", you only get the US pronunciation whereas if you click on the sound symbol/icon or on the word "listen" then you get the UK pronunciation... but the important thing is that once you know it, you get it!!!

Thanks again for this absolutely precious website.

Sherlock


----------



## arno48

Hello, 
Audio stopped working suddenly.
Clicking "listen" button you cannot get any pronunciation.
Thanks for your help.


Ubuntu 15.4  -  Firefox 39.0


----------



## Paulfromitaly

arno48 said:


> Hello,
> Audio stopped working suddenly.
> Clicking "listen" button you cannot get any pronunciation.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Ubuntu 15.4  -  Firefox 39.0



It works on my computer.
Check your audio settings please.


----------



## arno48

Thanks, Paul
Audio is working correctly on my computer, The problem is on my "listen" button.
Are there audio settings in Wordreference? May I have shifted "OFF" something involuntarily?


----------



## roxcyn

I don't have problems, but maybe this will help you.  

UserAgent : Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.0; WOW64; rv:39.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/39.0
HTML5audio compat : true
Android : false
Did it play?
Link 1: Yes
Link 2: No, there was no file to play.
Link 3: No, even after I approved the plug in. 
Link 4: Yes, after plug in was approved.


----------



## arno48

roxcyn said:


> I don't have problems, but maybe this will help you.
> 
> UserAgent : Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.0; WOW64; rv:39.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/39.0
> HTML5audio compat : true
> Android : false
> Did it play?
> Link 1: Yes
> Link 2: No, there was no file to play.
> Link 3: No, even after I approved the plug in.
> Link 4: Yes, after plug in was approved.



Thank Roxcyn,
Now sound is working again.
Yesterday I installed some Ubuntu updates, I suppose this is the reason


----------



## bertomatic

UserAgent : Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:41.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/41.0
HTML5audio compat : true
Android : false
Did it play?
Link 1: No
Link 2: Yes
Link 3: No
Link 4: Yes

just installed ubuntu 12.04.03 on a new laptop. Pronunciation audio does not work when played with firefox, while it plays well with chromium. Link 1 and link 3 display this message: _video can't be played because file is corrupt._
I posted the same message in a different thread, then I realized this is the right one. Sorry for the mistake,


----------



## mkellogg

bertomatic said:


> ubuntu


Linux hates the mp3 format.  You need to install something to add the ability to play it.


----------



## osa_menor

Hello,
I am an ubuntu user and use Linux Mint Maya (13.0), MATE. 

With firefox the 1,3 and 4 are working fine:

UserAgent : Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:34.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/34.0
HTML5audio compat : true
Android : false
Did it play?
Link 1: Yes 
Link 2: 
*404 - File or directory not found.*

*The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.*
Link 3: Yes 
Link 4: Yes 


With chromium* all tests (1-4) are working*, no error messages.
(Chromium 37.0.2062.120(Developer Build281580)Built on Ubuntu 12.04, running on LinuxMint 13 OS Linux 
Blink 537.36 (@181352) 
JavaScript V83.27.34.17 
Flash 11.2.999.999 
User Agent Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Ubuntu Chromium/37.0.2062.120 Chrome/37.0.2062.120 Safari/537.36)


----------



## mkellogg

I did a little research.  Apparently, you need a plugin.


----------



## bertomatic

Naturally I did the same research prior to post here. I'm pretty sure I need a plugin or a codec, but I don't know which one.
Someone suggest to install  gecko-mediaplayer, but I don't find it among packages.
I usually install ubuntu on my machines and I have never had problems with wordreference audio until today. I can't figure out what I'm missing.
Thanks.


----------



## bertomatic

I solved installing gstreamer ugly plugins. Hope can be useful for other users in same conditions.


----------



## mkellogg

Gstreamer?  Thanks.

I also found a way to test for lack of mp3 support. We will get that added to the site soon.


----------

